# The end of the Internet



## Michael. (Sep 18, 2014)

.




http://www.bufa.org/old-site/humour/end.htm

.​


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2014)

DANG!  And there is so much more I wanted to learn about Newfoundland.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 18, 2014)

"Go back to work"........guess they don't know what the word "retired" means! 
"End of the Internet"......nope, no way, just ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, the internet is a great boon to retirees who may have a lot of time on their hands, and too much in some cases...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh come on, Ralphy1, just b/c one of the first things I do in the AM, after getting up, is...........turn on the desktop, doesn't mean I'm hooked. I know, "yea right". 



Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, the internet is a great boon to retirees who may have a lot of time on their hands, and too much in some cases...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, the internet is a great boon to retirees who may have a lot of time on their hands, and too much in some cases...



Right again!


----------

